# Wish me luck MG CT female x HM male



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got these two in the breeding tank right now. I'm so excited but I only have one picture cuz I didn't want to disturb them.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the female. What's your goal for this spawn?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck!!!
It looks as if your female will give you tons of eggs..... crosses fingers.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What's the male's tail type.Is the female a ct?


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

The male is a mustard gas halfmoon. She is a mustard gas crowntail. My ultimate goal is a rainbow colored crowntail spawn. This is what I have to work with so I'm starting from scratch, so to speak. I'm breeding her to him, then will breed the best combtails together or possibly the best male back to the mother. From there I will work on the form and then cross in my female rainbow girl. Subsequently, I will breed the lightest colored rainbow crowntails to make the final goal a reality. Mostly, I'm doing it for my bf. His boy Spike, a royal blue CT passed away. His dream betta is a rainbow male CT. So, here I go.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW love the pair, good luck keep us posted, that female looks fit to burst!!!Love her colouring!!!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Day 2 of them in the breeding tank. It's a bit strange, he has been guarding the nest but I don't see any eggs. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> The male is a mustard gas halfmoon. She is a mustard gas crowntail. My ultimate goal is a rainbow colored crowntail spawn. This is what I have to work with so I'm starting from scratch, so to speak. I'm breeding her to him, then will breed the best combtails together or possibly the best male back to the mother. From there I will work on the form and then cross in my female rainbow girl. Subsequently, I will breed the lightest colored rainbow crowntails to make the final goal a reality. Mostly, I'm doing it for my bf. His boy Spike, a royal blue CT passed away. His dream betta is a rainbow male CT. So, here I go.


How sweet of you! XD


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Please keep us update. I have not bred for 30 years. Hope to get back.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

So I've got nothing. I don't know what's going on. I read somewhere that a female just out of the sorority wont breed. Is that true? I've just been conditioning all the females in the sorority.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I like to remove the female from the large tank and move her to a small container so that she can't see any other fish for several days to a week and mass feed mosquito larva-I will let her see the male (_that I have in a small container too_) at least once a day so that I can monitor their behavior. Once both are showing interest/flirting a bit I place them in the spawning tank.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

All of my females are kept in a sorority tank until I choose one for breeding. 
I once had a female HM breed with a male PK (mistaken identity) in my sorority tank so I don't believe using sorority females should be a problem.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting. I just bought a 2.5 gallon tank for the next female to condition in. My poor boy is ripped to shreds so it may take another 2 weeks for him to heal anyway. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Are your females in a sorority or each in individual tanks? All my female HM's beat the males...and the males are bigger..seems that when i separate each female into tanks of their own they get more aggressive..and the males having huge tails..fall victim to the female aggression..now to fix this i have recruited more plakat males and so far its working..the plakat boys are beating the girls into submission..because of their short temper and quick moves ( short fins enables more agility) unlike the regular HM's who cant move as fast because of their long fins..


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

The girls are all in the same tank. I bought a 2.5 to separate the girl I choose to breed hoping that it will spark her interest.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yes good move...she needs to focus on him alone...so what i usually do is the chimney set up where i have her in a jar..approximately 1.5-2 liter and place it into the males tank..for like a day so they can battle it out without biting each other...and from then you can oberserve signs..and place them together when he builds a nest and stays under it or if she gets her stripes and is poised on following the male..you will know what signs you're looking for ..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the pair mustard gas is one of my favorites. Hoping all goes well I will be interested in babies if you have extra


----------

